

Conference Error in Your Favor Collect $225 - jremsikjr
http://madisonruby.org/posts/2011-07-25-Conference-Error-in-Your-Favor-Collect-225

======
peteforde
Kudos to the organizers for being selfless, but I actually think it's okay to
recoup some money for the countless hours and unexpected $$ you WILL put into
things at the last minute.

In other words, this might be a huge hit for everyone except the burnt out
organizers. Good luck!

~~~
jremsikjr
We did do our homework and took inspiration from your blog post about putting
on, either Future Ruby or Ruby Fringe, I forget which at the moment. I
appreciate your concern and pointing out that conference organization is often
a thankless task. We've been working on the conference for better than a year
and continue to learn lessons that can only be learned in the first year.

This is not a decision we made lightly or without any contingency.

------
jwilberding
We are doing the same thing for ErlangCamp. We realized we could lower the
price point, so we did, as well as retroactively lowered it for those who
already had ordered.

------
hsmyers
Don't know how widespread this sort of approach is, but I applaud it!

~~~
jremsikjr
It's just as fine of a line that you have to walk with a product. We had more
we wanted to do but, do we _need_ more? At the end of the day we, as a
conference, _need_ to get people together to talk and spread information.

Also, it's just the right thing to do.

~~~
bphogan
I wholeheartedly applaud this. It makes the "student discount" less necessary
too.

I think this will help me get a few more people to show up, too.

~~~
josegonzalez
Student discounts are always necessary. I will definitely miss being able to
ask for this, as even a small amount matters to students just starting to
break into tech.

------
ColinWright
The MathsJam event in November is £165 (pounds sterling) with a 10% discount
for early-bird (before August 15) and 10% discount for the unwaged. That
covers lunch on Saturday and Sunday, dinner, accommodation, breakfast, tea,
coffee, biscuits, squash, and all sessions.

Just thought I'd mention it in case anyone is interested. November 12 and 13.
<http://www.mathsjam.com>

Numbers are limited, we have 50 rooms (of 100) already reserved, and 32 paid
for already.

ADDED IN EDIT: Wow - a downvote. Do people think this is inappropriate for HN?
It's in a submission about conferences, and pricing thereof, and I thought
people might be interested in another data point. Not least, I thought people
on HN might actually be interested in the event.

If I'm wrong I'll happily delete the comment, but I'd love to hear your
reasons, rather than just getting a drive-by downvote.

~~~
rwolf
I believe a link to a related event would be borderline appropriate here.

Your comment is an annoying, longfrom ad for a conference: 1) in a difference
place 2) on a different topic

If you delete this spam and make a new submission on this topic, there'd be no
reason for me or other HNers to object.

~~~
ColinWright
Your comment came too late for me to delete this, but I have now submitted a
new item, along with a commentary as to why I made my comment here.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2806370>

~~~
ColinWright
Bother - correction - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2806709>

